# "Quotations" Game



## Stalker

The rules are simple.
You paste here a quotation from the novel, story, movie, anything. If you think, the quotation is not gonna be widely known, select such a quotation that would contain at least one clue to it (the name, the place, the reference to the event). In order to make it harder to use Google or other search engines and thus making the game more interesting (though less dynamic), I also advice that you modify your quotations replacing one or two words with their synonims, but in that case, please, indicate how many words you have modified. The winner then posts his quotation.

E.g. "Hasta la vista, babe!" No mod.
All raise hands up and cry out happily: "Terminator!" 

Modifications in the verses are much harder to hide, you will need certain skills in versification but in any case I wish you good luck! Let's get started?

"... Yes, I've heard: he kills men by hundred and if he were here, he'd just strike the English with fireballs from his eyes and bolts of lightning from his arse!" 

*1 word modified*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

William Wallace at the battle of Stirling Bridge (where'd the bridge go??) 
Film - Braveheart (dir. Mel Gibson)

"Would you like the Moon, Mary? Ok I'll get you the moon!"

*1 word modified*


----------



## Stalker

Excellent! Was easy, wasn't it? Now, let's see wht you have prepared?...


----------



## kaneda

ooooooooooo i love games like this!  

im guessing we have to stick to the fantasy/sci-fi and i suppose horror genre as well then? 

an easy one to start: 

"Sir, the possibility of successfully navigating a car park is approximately 3,720 to 1"

*2 words changed *(yes i know its about modification, but its 9.45 am, im not quite awake yet  )


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Well, no-one answered mine, but kaneda's is from Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back

the next line, is "Never tell me the odds!"


----------



## Stalker

It's pending to be answered, WS. Your question appeared to be more difficult than I thought. Any hint?


----------



## kaneda

yer give us a clue ws!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Old, but famous b&w movie, produced after WW2.
A flop on its release.
Now recognised as a classic, annual favourite


----------



## Stalker

Only a guess: is it _It's a Wonderful Life_?


----------



## zorcarepublic

Not sure...

Heres one:

"oshit oshit oshit Im gonna DIE!"

No words modified...


----------



## Stalker

Independence Day?


----------



## zorcarepublic

Er, no.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Stalker - yup. It was from the scene in It's a Wonderful Life where George Bailey walks Mary home after falling in the pool.
classic 

any clues for yours zorca?


----------



## zorcarepublic

Wizzard


----------



## kaneda

hmmmmmmm i think we need to slightly modify the rules. have to say whether the quote is from a book, film etc


----------



## zorcarepublic

Its from a book. Tp be specific, a fantasy book. To be even more specific, about a wizard. And its comic.

Got it?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Interesting Times by Terry Prachett 
or 
The Last Continent by Terry Prachett
(I think Rincewind says that in both of them!)


----------



## zorcarepublic

And in Eric (where he runs through either the Library or Deaths domain)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Easier one - although to make it harder, I want actors name, characters name & *exact* film title.

Film quote
"How can the same sh*t happen the same guy _twice?_?"


----------



## Stalker

OK, while you entertain yourselves with the zorcarepublic's quotation, here's mine, just for fun, because I doubt if there's any man on Earth not familiar with it:

"Nobody's perfect!" 

Additionally, bonus points will go to that person who will also remember any allusions to above phrase used in other movies (books etc).


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

That line was used as the ending line of "Some like it Hot".

I'm sure it has been referenced many times, but off the top of my head I can't think of any!


----------



## Stalker

How can the same sh*t happen the same guy _twice?_

In fact, the same sh*t  happened to the same guy thrice but he doesn't know about that yet for the time being 'cos it's Die Hard 2. And this guy is the cop from Chicago? McClane (Bruce Willis).


----------



## zorcarepublic

Well, of course


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Die Hard 2: Die Harder - but I'll let you off


----------



## zorcarepublic

That was the one where they were at the airport, right? Where the team sent out to take out the terrorists were working with them?


----------



## Stalker

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> That line was used as the ending line of "Some like it Hot".
> 
> I'm sure it has been referenced many times, but off the top of my head I can't think of any!


No bonus points then!  Of course, the phrase itself is extremely popular but I remember the only allusion to it in the movie Independence Day, when the futher of Jeff Goldblum's character in the moment of Alien attack on Area 51 sits in the lounge reading Thora, and ex-CIA director is invited to pray. The guy says: " I am not a Jew" and gets the answer "Nobody's perfect".


----------



## Stalker

Here you are one more:
"...my pet transfixed -peering at a board -looked up, saw an inscription -"Gamekeeper has orders to shoot all dogs found in this inclosure"..."
*3 words modified*


----------



## kaneda

have not got a clue


----------



## Damage1978

Stalker said:
			
		

> Here you are one more:
> "...my pet transfixed -peering at a board -looked up, saw an inscription -"Gamekeeper has orders to shoot all dogs found in this inclosure"..."
> *3 words modified*



The Pickwick Papers ?


----------



## Stalker

Of course, it's quite a well known passage from the _Posthumous Papers Of The Pickwick Club_ by Charles Dickens  

You go, Damage!


----------



## Damage1978

[font=&quot]This is an easy one 
" Wow, that sounds like a really good deal. But I think I've got a better one. Why don't I give you the finger....and you give me my phone call."
[/font]


----------



## Stalker

*Matrix,* Mr. Andersson.


----------



## Damage1978

Stalker said:
			
		

> *Matrix,* Mr. Andersson.



Bingo.


----------



## Stalker

"I like smell of jellied petrol in the morning... It smells like victory!"

*Three words modified*. But, I guess, the phrase should be recognisable in any case.


----------



## Damage1978

Stalker said:
			
		

> "I like smell of jellied petrol in the morning... It smells like victory!"
> 
> *Three words modified*. But, I guess, the phrase should be recognisable in any case.



[font=&quot]APOCALYPSE   NOW. 

How about "[/font][font=&quot]What   we've got here is failure to communicate."[/font]


----------



## Stalker

Will Smith to Jeff Goldblum in Independence Day


----------



## Damage1978

Stalker said:
			
		

> Will Smith to Jeff Goldblum in Independence Day



Nope.


----------



## Stalker

Ok,_Cool Hand Luke_ then


----------



## Damage1978

Stalker said:
			
		

> Ok,_Cool Hand Luke_ then



Yep.


----------



## Stalker

"All beasts are equal, but certain beasts are more equal than others"

*Three words modified* - helped little to hide


----------



## Damage1978

Stalker said:
			
		

> "All beasts are equal, but certain beasts are more equal than others"
> 
> *Three words modified* - helped little to hide



Animal Farm ?


----------



## Stalker

Of course! Just replace _beasts_ for _animals_ and _certain_ for _some_ and you'll get the precise phrase. Your turn.


----------



## Damage1978

"Ho, what did I say? Did you hear what I said? I heard what I said 'cause I was standing there when I said it."


----------



## Stalker

Sounds very familiar but I have no time for now. I need to leave till tomorrow. Bye!


----------



## Leto

Bad boys ?


----------



## dwndrgn

Bad Boys

 


"Dearly beloved, we are gathered here today to witness Princess _Scooter_, daughter of King _Valiant _going right past the altar, heading down the ramp and out the door!"

Italicised words have been changed.


----------



## Leto

SPACEBALLS ! And it's the famous Princess Vespa...

Sad story, got a smoke ?


----------



## dwndrgn

That would be the second best Snake Pliskin movie...Escape from L.A.  

_Jimmy_, don't be such a square, everybody who's anybody drinks!


----------



## Leto

Good answer. 
Back to the Future.

"Don't die, I'll get you water. Stay there. Don't move, I'll get you water. Don't die until later. "


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

The Good, The Bad & the Ugly 
Eli Wallach to a man he's just shot 

"It's 106 miles to _*London*_, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses"

1 word changed


----------



## Leto

Yours is Blues Brothers (haven't you already quoted them somewhere else ?)

"We are all *resting* in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the *gas lamps* ." 

Two words changed.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

probably - I like the movie 

your go


----------



## Stalker

Is it Oscar Wilde's "We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars"?


----------



## Leto

Yep, but I can't remember from which work of his it is from...
Your turn.


----------



## Stalker

"...I drew down and fired right at him.  Fired two hundred rounds and then the Mini-gun; the full pack. Nothing...nothing on earth could have lived...not at that range."

*5 words modified*


----------



## GOLLUM

Sounds like something form the Film *Predator * to me stalker?

If I'm correct someone else have a go, off to catch some ZZZZZsssss..


----------



## Stalker

Predator it is...
GOLLUM, you still have time to ask your question!!!


----------



## GOLLUM

I know but as well as being lazy and not having a quote right away I can't hang around to confirm or deny the answer, so off to sleep now, bye bye.... 

You have another go Stalker, I transfer my quote to you, go for it!!!


----------



## Stalker

Oh, Gollum, I am going off the line too .
Thanks anyway.
Any volunteers to ask questions?
Feel free to go on!


----------



## Leto

Ok, then...
"Ah, the sun's too bright The chain's too tight. The beauty won't go to sleep..." 
Two words changed.


----------



## GOLLUM

**EDIT* * Looks like the Professor with the lightning quick fingers has beaten me to the punch of a free offer.... 

**Original Post**

YEP just make it whoever posts a new quote next...

Anyone care to have a go??


----------



## Leto

What happen when we post in the same time.


			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Ok, then...
> "Ah, the sun's too bright The chain's too tight. The beauty won't go to sleep..."
> Two words changed.


----------



## GOLLUM

In this case it doesn't matter Leto, it's *Your Quote * that requires someone to provide an answer for...

Ciaoo for now...


----------



## Stalker

Isn't that _I am Your man_ by Leonard Cohen?
Yeah the *moon'*s too bright 
And the chain's too tight
And the *beast* won't go to sleep


----------



## Leto

Yep, one of my favorite songs. your turn.


----------



## Stalker

I worked conscientiously through all the twenty-six letters, and the only illness I could conclude I had not got was puerperal fever.

*5 words modified  - forget your Google! *


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. sounds a lot like Three Men In A Boat by Jerome K. Jerome

OK, *goes down to basement to hunt around piles of dusty books* AHA! let's see now think I may have located the exact quote, am I getting warm??   

*I plodded conscientiously through the twenty-six letters, and the only malady I could conclude I had not got was housemaid's knee.*


----------



## Stalker

Aha, _Three Men In A Boat_ (Victim of 107 fatal maladies) by Jerome K. Jerome it is. Love his humour.


----------



## GOLLUM

Good to hear!!  

I'm going out for approx 1 hr back after this to post a quote, so paitence friends...


----------



## GOLLUM

Which current fantasy series is this taken from:

"This Slayer is relatively young but his evil is ancient."

*Slightly altered for those Google users out there.... * 

*Bonus Point: * If you can tell me the Book title... 

**EDIT* * Back in .5 hrs to check up on your answers....


----------



## scalem X

just guessing:
the belgariad series by eddings?


----------



## GOLLUM

*Nope * but as a clue it is one of the major fantasy series talked about on this forum....


----------



## NSMike

I'm gonna say the Wheel of Time, but I have no idea which book.

Okay, here's one from a movie.

This one is probably pretty famous and familiar to you out there, but hey, I like it.  I'll change things up to make it a little harder.

"I've                seen things you people wouldn't believe. *Warships* on fire off                the shoulder of *Alpha Centauri*. I watched *blasters* ... glitter in the dark                near *Micklegate*. All those ... moments will be lost ... in time,                like tears ... in rain. Time ... to die."

*Four words changed.

*Mainly proper nouns and other things that would set this apart in searches, so it's pretty much the same idea.  Like I said, fairly famous, from one of my favorite all time Sci-fi flicks, because unlike so much new sci-fi, it still falls in the tradition of being about something besides flashy technology or super space wars.


----------



## GOLLUM

You're right NSMike but it's *better if you wait first * for the person to *acknowledge * if the answer is *correct * *BREFORE * posting a new Quote fair enough? 

BTW that sounds a lot like *Blade Runner*, one of my fav sci fi movies... 

I will await your confirmation...


----------



## GOLLUM

Ok I'm off to sleep, if i'm right about my guess someone else can have a go...


----------



## dwndrgn

Here's an easy one.  It's so easy I'm not sure I can alter it to make it harder...I'll give it a whirl.


"_Whoop_ it up, fuzzball!"


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Empire Strikes Back - Han to Chewie after Leia kisses Luke 

"I loved it when you *microwaved* Las Vegas. Suitably *happy* ending to the place, don't you think?"

2 words altered


----------



## NSMike

Oh, I didn't know that was one of the rules.  My mistake.

It is Blade Runner.

And the answer to the current quote, one of my favorite classic movies is Wargames, said by Stephen Falken.

BTW, any of you older computer gamers out there, if you have the sequel to Wolfenstien 3D, Spear of Destiny, (I'm talking the originals, not the new Return to Castle Wolfenstein crap), you'll remember the password feature to prevent pirating.  If you put "Joshua" into the password box, it'll let you through with "Greetings Professor Falken, would you like to play a game?"
Neat little very OLD easter egg.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

"How about a nice game of chess?"
"Maybe later. For now, lets play Global Thermonuclear War" 

You are, of course, correct NSMike. Your go.


----------



## NSMike

Okay, one from a movie.

"They've gone to *tartan!*"

1 Word changed

Easy one.


----------



## Stalker

Too short a quotation. Not a single clue... Don't know...
Maybe, the phrase should sound something like "They've gone to *tartar*" and then it might be "Troy".


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I think you'll find that should read "They've gone to plaid!" from Spaceballs:The Movie


----------



## Stalker

Aha, soundls like... Plaid and tartan are synonims... Seems you win this turn, WS


----------



## NSMike

It is indeed Spaceballs.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Ok then - here we go

"I should do something very extroverted and *smiteful* to you. Honestly, I'm too *pooped*. So, I think I'll transfer you to the *trees area*, brackens, more shrubs, that sort of thing... with a 19% cut in salary, backdated to the beginning of time"

4 words changed in a vain attempt to make it more fiendishly difficult


----------



## Stalker

I should do something very extroverted and _vengeful_ to you. Honestly, I'm too _tired_. So, I think I'll transfer you to the _undergrowth department_, brackens, more shrubs, that sort of thing... with a 19% cut in salary, backdated to the beginning of time.

*Time Bandits *


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Correct


----------



## NSMike

Alright, from a book.  And I fear the formatting will give away the author, but it can't be avoided, it's only fair.  So, name the exact book if you can.  This ought to be difficult.

"I THINK PERHAPS YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND. PEOPLE'S *ENTIRE* LIVES _DO _PASS IN FRONT OF THEIR EYES BEFORE THEY DIE.  THE PROCESS IS CALLED 'LIVING.'  WOULD YOU LIKE A PRAWN?"

One word changed.  Have fun finding which book it is.


----------



## Leto

The Last Continent by Terry Pratchett,
But it was Stalker's turn to post a quote.


----------



## NSMike

Oh geez I didn't know we were actually taking turns. I just re-read the rules on the first page though and see that I'm just barging in here screwing everything up. Sorry guys.

Stalker can of course have his go, and Leto you too. In order to even things out, however, I relinquish my next opportunity when I provide a correct response to post a new quote to Stalker, as compensation for my breach of the rules.

That is correct btw.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

You *can't *have fun without _*rules*_!!


----------



## Stalker

Was it a quotation, WS, or just a remark?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

just a remark.
it is, after all, your go


----------



## Stalker

OK. Easy but wise one:

"You *are* responsible [...] for what you have tamed"
One word changed, one taken off. Good luck!


----------



## Leto

You become responsible, forever, for what you have tamed.
The fox to the little Prince.

Le petit Prince - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry. Great quote.


----------



## Stalker

Absolutely correct and I won my bet to guess the person who will be the first to give the answer. 

Your turn, Leto!


----------



## Leto

When a man's got money in his *bag* he begins to appreciate peace.

One word changed, easier than the quote I thought of first.


----------



## Stalker

*A Fistful of Dollars* - Good movie!


----------



## Leto

Good ? No. Great it is. 
your turn.


----------



## Stalker

"There are two kinds of people *on earth*, *old chum*: Those with a rope around the neck, and the people who have the job of doing the cutting."4 words substituted


----------



## Leto

Tuco in The Good, the Bad, the Ugly. It's aslo a jingle for a movie chronicle on my radio station.


----------



## Stalker

Yep, love this Western as all other Sergio Leone's movies. And Ennio Morricone's music theme is brilliant, so no onder your radio station used it for the jingle. 

Your turn, Leto!


----------



## Leto

I'll pass. Seems like nobody had the brilliant idea to translate the quotes and movie I had in mind in English.... *swears heavily*


----------



## Stalker

Aha, the same with me... Sadly, we are limited with English and the preferances of English-speaking people in the field of translations.


----------



## Leto

Ok, won't stuck in the greatest movie moment, nor my greatest post here, but here we go.
"We're playing for the last of the deodorant rolls!" 
One word changed. No highlight, it would be too easier.


----------



## NSMike

I think it's Hurley in Lost.


----------



## Leto

Yep. Was low on inspiration and as I use this particular episod in HD for my job...
Your turn.


----------



## NSMike

I cede my turn to Stalker.


----------



## Stalker

All right then!
"Suppose this to be *Crete*, and *jump* for us."

*2 words substituted*


----------



## stencyl

Aesop's Fables.

I'll try one:

"I could've been the Walrus. Woudn't change the fact that I have to bum rides off of people"


----------



## Leto

Ferris Bueller's Day Off ? (not sure of the actual title in English).

Comics fan, this one is for you :
"Watching you eat is like watching a carcrash: horrible but strangely fascinating."
Just give me the name of the character who said that to the British man accross the table.


----------



## Stalker

Stencyl was correct. All right let it go as it goes.


----------



## ZLBilley

Shadowcat! The X-men are awesome.

Anyway, quote, yes...
This might be a little obscure, it's from an early '90s animated TV show.

Bad guy [being held over the edge of a cliff]: "You can't kill me, if you do, you'll be no better than I am"
Good guy [drops said bad guy]: "I can live with that"


----------



## Leto

Yep ZLBilley, that's Kitty, aka Shadowcat, commenting on Pete Wisdom, aka Hellblazer rip-off, eating habit. 
For yours, need an hint. I pretty sure the same dialogue was re-used in Highlander the serie but that's not animated.


----------



## ZLBilley

I don't know if the comment was original, it was however one I found amusing enough to have stick in my mind. I mean, I'm pretty sure I've seen that train wreck comment other places, too, but anyway.

It involves a hat. The series that is.


----------



## Leto

Out of the blue, Lupin III ?


----------



## ZLBilley

Nope.

Maybe another hint: Tim Curry voiced the arch-villian of the series (not the one in the quote).


----------



## Leto

Not Captain Planet ?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I think you're right Leto (God, I haven't seen that show for ages! Goooo planet!  )


----------



## ZLBilley

Actually it was "Mighty Max" ... but ah well... Captain Planet brings back old memories, too.

How about this one:

"I flamingoed up"
"You what?"
"It's like a **** up, only much, much bigger"

It's also a TV show. But not animated.


----------



## NSMike

Oh come on, Red Dwarf.


----------



## ZLBilley

But of course. Obviously that other one was far too obscure, and the game needs to get going again. So what'll your quote be?


----------



## Eradius Lore

i have one,

"welcome to the rough necks"
"*Bobs* rough necks"

its a film


----------



## Stalker

Easy, Starship troopers.

Sounds in original: "*Rico's* rough necks". 
As far as I remember, Heinlein didn't mention the phrase in his book.


----------



## NSMike

Here's one from TV:

 "*Doubt* and *worry* are the *worst* enemies of a great chef.  The  [font=&quot]soufflé will either rise, or it won't. There's not a damn thing you can do about it, so you might as well just sit back and wait, and see what happens."

Some words changed.  They're highlighted. 
 [/font]


----------



## NSMike

Too tough?  Okay, some hints.

It's a famous Science Fiction television franchise.
This quote was spoken in the midst of a war.
It is part of an episode-long monologue.

Any more hints and it'll become rather obvious.


----------



## Stormflame

"One ring to rule them all
One ring to find them
One ring to bring them all
And in the darkness bind them."
-
If you don't know who this is written by, then you have been lost in the outback of Australia for tooooo long!


----------



## Leto

Bad post, didn't see NSMike's trivia was unanswered.


----------



## Quokka

NSMike said:
			
		

> Too tough? Okay, some hints.
> 
> It's a famous Science Fiction television franchise.
> This quote was spoken in the midst of a war.
> It is part of an episode-long monologue.
> 
> Any more hints and it'll become rather obvious.


 

Was it Sisko (sp?) from star trek: DS9, i think his dad was a chef?


----------



## NSMike

Quokka got it.  Moving along.


----------



## Quokka

"There is one terrifying word in the world of nuclear physics." 
"Oops."


----------



## Leto

Monster A-Go Go (1965) said by Tom (or Tim, not sure about the name).

And now, name the character or the cast of this quote AND the movie : 
"What do you expect? Einstein? Jung?...Buddha? Sorry Joe. I'm just a gal."


Two words changed. not highlighted, it would be too easy to google it. The character has lead to too many fan sites.


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. sounds like a quote from Highlander Leto from Methos (Peter Wingfield) along the lines of:

*What do you expect? Einstein? Freud? Buddha? Sorry Joe, I'm just a guy*

Am I getting warm.....


----------



## Leto

Yep. Totally. One of the 5 few characters really interesting in Highlander (and none are lead).

your turn.


----------



## GOLLUM

OK, here's one from a famous literary figure:

"Be careful about reading health books. You may die of a misprint."

Clue: Think of someone as well known as Oscar Wilde. Google if you like, not a hard one....


----------



## Leto

No need. Samuel Clemens, aka Mark Twain.

And to honour him:



> Women and cats will do as they please, and apes and snakes should relax and get used to the idea.



Who said that ? Two words changed.


----------



## GOLLUM

Well done Leto your turn....


----------



## Leto

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Well done Leto your turn....


Look up. î


----------



## Monty Scott

"Women and cats will do as they please and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea." -- Robert A. Heinlein 


Did you perhaps misquote?


----------



## Leto

No, the word changes were voluntaries, not to give away the answer too quickly. Well done ! Your turn.


----------



## Monty Scott

Ok, name that quote!!

"It is no coincidence that in no known language does the phrase "As pretty as an airport" appear"


----------



## lazygun

Douglas Adams?..


----------



## Monty Scott

lazygun said:
			
		

> Douglas Adams?..


 
You are correct sir!! Good job! 

Your turn!!


----------



## lazygun

"Wine-bibber," he cried, "with the face of

a dog and the heart of a hind,...."

Direct Quote,as much as is possible in this case. 

?​


----------



## Stalker

Wow, *Ilyad* by Homer!


----------



## lazygun

Was meant to be easy.....


----------



## Stalker

lazygun said:
			
		

> Was meant to be easy.....


All right, yet easier:
I need a genuine source. No secondary sources are accepted: "Something wicked this way comes"


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. I thought it came from Act IV scene 1 of  Shakespeare's Macbeth from one of the Witches, the full line being "By the pricking of my thumbs, something wicked this way comes".

Not sure if this is what you're after....


----------



## Stalker

Sure, it is. I told it was easy, I only worned against other secondary quotations of the phrase that are also maybe well known - such as the title of the novel by Bradbury, or the line used in the song they sang in "HP: The prisoner of Azkaban"... 
Your turn.


----------



## GOLLUM

You can post another Quote if you like Stalker, I've gotta go do something.. 

Bye....


----------



## Stalker

I think it can wait until you are ready to post your quotation.
I seem to have run out of quotations at the moment...


----------



## GOLLUM

No seriously Stalker, I probably won't be able to post again until tommorrow some time, so you or whoever comes across this post next please go for it!.


----------



## Stormflame

"So do all who live to see such times but that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us."


----------



## ajdecon

Stormflame said:
			
		

> "So do all who live to see such times but that is not for them to decide. All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us."



J.R.R. Tolkien, _The Fellowship of the Ring_.  Gandalf to Frodo, before Gandalf left for Isengard and Frodo left the Shire.

And if I'm wrong, I'll look a total fool for being so specific...  damn my copy of LOTR being a hundred miles away!

And my quote...  "Would you be prepared if gravity reversed itself?"  Movie, slightly obscure; hint is Val Kilmer.


----------



## finvarre

Real genius, The quote goes:  

Chris: Would you be prepared if gravity reversed itself?



Mitch: I, well...



Chris: The only thing I can't figure out is how to keep the change in my pockets- I've got it: nudity.

OK, my quote:
'Surely you will stay until the child is a year or two old, so you might know that it lives and thrives.'
'No disease known to you will touch him, nor will any wound inflicted by any creature male or female cause his death".


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha

Dialogue between King Henry and the Impatient One, also _Kansi-a-lari_ from the Crown of Stars series by Kate Elliot.I believe that quote was from the very first installment: King's Dragon.

Quote: "It's not unlike escaping mother's womb. God, what a memory."
If any hints are needed just ask  . I think this movie is resonably well known; although, it is a bit old.


----------



## finvarre

1985 isn't old for a movie, at least not for me, anyway . Your quote is from Ladyhawke, one of my fav fantasy films.

 And what about this one? You should be able to recognise it pretty quickly.. it's from a film made by one of my favourite film directors .

  We were all feeling a bit shagged and fagged and fashed, it being a night of no small expenditure.


----------



## Stalker

Ah, Clock-work orange!


----------



## finvarre

Yes. Very easy, wasn't it? *bracing myself for Stalker's next question*


----------



## finvarre

OK. If somebody wants to ask a question, please feel free to post a quote I don't think stalker would mind terribly .


----------



## Rosemary

Who pirouetted through the cabin, her grass-stained little feet flickering, her black hair flying and her pipes sounding joyous.  This time he actually saw the first step she placed quite firmly on insubstantial air.   The Child Goddess danced upwards..................


----------



## finvarre

Suppose that's the goddess Aphrael from "Elenium" by David Eddings. Am I right, Rosemary?


----------



## finvarre

(The wizard) groaned as the scattered elements resisted. He doubted. At the last moment - he attempted exception, equivocation, revision of what he reached for.
   On the brink of failure - snatched, desperately, instead, after simple life.


----------



## GOLLUM

HMM.. that seems strangely familiar I think it's form CJ Cherryh's Fortress In The Eye Of Time, the wizard's name is something like Muarel, Mareyl, mauryl??

Am I right?...


----------



## finvarre

Yes, sure. I knew I could count on you AND I hope this time you have a quote for us?


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. well these may be a little tough as they come from older "classic" literature (still think 20th Century), so provide an answer to either of the following 2 quotes.

As I may not be logged in again until tommorow, if you're confiednet of your answer then please go ahead and post a quote of your own.


"What do you despise? By this are you truly known."

*OR*

"The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents."


----------



## Teir

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> _"What do you despise? By this are you truly known."_
> 
> 
> "_The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents."_




American writer Frank Herbert, but i don't know from where specifically. 

H.P. Lovecraft, "The Call of Cthulhu"

i've got to do my history paper now so someone else can take over if i'm right.


----------



## GOLLUM

Well done Tier... 

BTW the first quote is from Dune.

Yep I gotta go and do something too so whoever logs on next can have a go at posting a new quote.

Bye..


----------



## Stalker

All right, folks... Here I am to put the thread on the line again.
Here is the quote:
"My *mom* always said *that* life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."

*2 words modified*


----------



## Los Marilos

Surely this is Forrest Gump...?


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha

I am guessing Forest Gump the movie, although it has been used and modified for so many other things that I can't know for sure.


----------



## Stalker

It might be allusion to other earlier works but it was Forrest Gump that I had in mind. Love this movie for it simple wisdom.
Well, your go, Los Marilos!


----------



## Los Marilos

Okey dokey, then....


"Congratulate me, my dear *man*," said Uncle *Sam*, rubbing his hands. "My experiment *was successful. *The little *madam's* gone - vanished - right out of the world."

Five words changed.


----------



## iratebeaver

Um i can't come up with the place but i've got a good one

book
"it looked like something of some genius of metal work - one of those little Zen guys who works with only the light of dawn and can beat a club sandwich of folded steels into something with the cutting edge of a scapel and had the stoppingpower of a sex crazed rinoceros on bad acid - had made and then retired in tears because he'd never, ever, do anything so good again." NOTHING CHANGED


----------



## Taltos

Los Marilos: C.S. Lewis - Chronicles of Narnia - The Magician's Nephew
iratebeaver: Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!


----------



## Los Marilos

Nice one, Taltos. Your turn.


----------



## Taltos

"It may be better to be a live jackal than a dead lion, but it is better still to be a live lion. And usually easier."

From one of my favourite books


----------



## Stalker

_The Notebooks of Lazarus Long_ by *Robert A. Heinlein*
Change words, Taltos, hide references to make the task harder because that above unchanged quote is easliy googable.  
I also love Heinlein.


----------



## Taltos

Stalker said:
			
		

> _The Notebooks of Lazarus Long_ by *Robert A. Heinlein*
> Change words, Taltos, hide references to make the task harder because that above unchanged quote is easliy googable.
> I also love Heinlein.



Actually I wanted to say - wrong book  , but maybe, just maybe this quote is also present in that book. I took it from the "Time enough for love". So your turn. 

PS. It was meant to be easy


----------



## Stalker

Well, yes because it's also Lazarus Long series. 
 All right... Here it goes:
"...We *may* be called ignoramuses, mystics, and superstitious fools. There is one thing we are not allowed: to underestimate danger. And if there is suddenly the odor of sulfur  in our house, we simply *must* assume that a horned devil has appeared somewhere nearby and to take appropriate measures right up to organizing national industrial production of holy water."


----------



## Taltos

Easy  , but i'll let others to search for it, it'll be good for their education.


----------



## Stalker

All right, you may make a pause. No doubt it was easy for you - I simply doubt that anybody else can find the answer... Let's see.


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. that sounds like something from the Stugatsky brothers, so I'll go for Time Wanderers...  You're obviously a fan of the alien race "stranniki" aka Wanderers who tend to feature fairly heavily in their writing.

Have you read "Piknik na obochine" aka Rodaside Picnic?.. 

If I'm correct, someone else can have a go, I'm off to dreamland ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Taltos

You are right GOLLUM  - have a cookie. 

About the "Roadside picnic" - at some point I really wanted to put up following sentence, but it would have been way too easy "HAPPINESS  FOR  EVERYBODY, FREE, AND NO ONE WILL GO AWAY UNSATISFIED!"


----------



## Stalker

I've read almost all Strugatsky brothers.  

C'mon guess where from I took my nick!  All right, Gollum, it's your turn!


----------



## GOLLUM

That's OK, someone else can have a go really, I'm off to sleep for real now.. 

BTW that must mean you saw Tarkovsky's film then, YES?....


----------



## Los Marilos

Does anyone mind if I have another go? I won't often get the chance because I can onll get the easy ones! I'll put one up, and you can try if you want to...

Afterwards I learned, that the best way to *handle* some kinds of painful thoughts, is to dare them to do their *damndest*; to let them lie and gnaw at your heart til they're tired; and you find you still have a residue of life they cannot kill.


----------



## GOLLUM

Nice to see you introducing one of the fantasy classics! 

The book of course is Phantastes by 19th century Scottish author George Macdonald... 

He's possibly better known for his book The Princess And The Goblin who I'm sure members are familiar with.

You have another go Los Marilos and this time I won't butt in...


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. looks like Los Marilos isn't in da' house so here's one:

"Once when the gods were youthful and only servant Time was
without age, the gods lay sleeping beside a broad river upon the world."


----------



## Los Marilos

No, I wasn't. But I am now, and I can't get yours!!! Bugger.....


----------



## GOLLUM

Don't stress Marilos, it's a quote from an English writer who wrote mainly in the early to mid 20th Century. I've also altered the quote a little to make it harder to google. This author is considered a major figure in the development of fantastic literature, so you may be familair with them I don''t know.  I can also tell you the author is male.

Bye for now..


----------



## Leto

H P Lovecraft ?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Lord Dunsany?


----------



## Stalker

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> BTW that must mean you saw Tarkovsky's film then, YES?....


Of course, I did. One of my favourite films by Andrei Tarkovsky. The Roadside Picnic and Stalker movie are related only in few details - Zone and Stalker. The movie was shot by original screenplay written by Strugatsky brothers but in any case the book and the movie are completely different. There's only one more Tarkovsky's film I like - that is Andrei Rublev. His Solaris was IMHO a complete failure but in any case even it is better recent Hollywood make where George Cloony stars.


----------



## GOLLUM

knivesout said:
			
		

> Lord Dunsany?


Well done JP your go... 

It was a quote from the first pages of Lord Dunsany's classic *Time And The Gods*...


----------



## GOLLUM

Stalker said:
			
		

> His Solaris was IMHO a complete failure but in any case even it is better recent Hollywood make where George Cloony stars.


I agree... 

We await JPs qoute with much interest...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

See if you can spot this one: 



> Anyone who cannot cope with mathematics is not     fully human.  At best he is a tolerable subhuman   who has learned to wear shoes, bathe and not make  messes in the house.


----------



## Leto

Robert Heinlein. 
IIRC, that's a "Lazarus Long" quote or his granddad, "Ira Johnson", one.


----------



## Stalker

Seems to be Heinlein's _Time Enough for Love_ again...


----------



## Leto

Was faster than you.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

The early bird catches the worm! These words were, in fact, uttered by Lazarus 'sperm of the galaxy' Long in Robert Heinlein's Time Enough For Love. Your turn, Leto...


----------



## Leto

An easy one : 

"It is not the fall that kills you. It's the sudden stop at the end"


----------



## GOLLUM

Heard of it not really sure, for a stab in the dark Douglas Adams?..


----------



## Leto

Light struck, that's him. Your turn.


----------



## GOLLUM

WHOA what a fluke!!... 

OK this one's from a well known male author of SF and Fantasy mainly from the 60's and 70's and some of the 80's and one of Knivesout's favs from memory HINT HINT.. 

"Don't wake me for the end of the world unless it has very good special effects.".....


----------



## Leto

And one of my favorite too. Roger Zelazny. And I think it's Merlin in Prince of Chaos who say that. To his cousin ?


----------



## GOLLUM

Correct on both accounts, most impressive.... 

Your turn Leto...


----------



## Leto

What's with SFF authors and cats ? 

here's a still quite easy one : 
"I abominate any organization that denies cats are people!"


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Bet you anything that's Old Man Fritz Leiber.


----------



## GOLLUM

i think he might be getting rather warm on this one....


----------



## Leto

Yep, Knivesout. I stole you the Zelazny quote, was fair to give you an easy one.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

OK, this one may be easy too but hey: 

'You got what anyone gets - you got a lifetime'


----------



## Leto

Death, in Sandman. Neil Gaiman ? 

Think that the Discworld Death also used the quote.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

I didn't know that, but, yep it's that cutey-pie Death in Brief Lives. Your turn.


----------



## Leto

Not a SF author, but SF related :

"Remember-you can't beam through a force field. So, don't try it."


----------



## Taltos

william shatner - stalker was right ... giving correct quote is easy to trace with google


----------



## Leto

yes. your turn.


----------



## Taltos

If you don't want another heinlein quote - then someone else has to post a quote. Searched yesterday but couldn't find anything entertaining


----------



## GOLLUM

HMM.. OK then how about this broken qoute from a fantasy classic early 1900s. I've altered it a little to avoid the Google bandits but it still carries with it the original intent and meaning..... 

"He that fears is a slave....but he who is fearless is king of all the world"


----------



## Leto

Isn't originally a quote from Seneque ?


----------



## GOLLUM

Nope, think one of the Great British fantasy writers of the earlier 20th Century, a direct qoute from probably *his * most famous book.


----------



## Los Marilos

Would it be HG Wells?


----------



## GOLLUM

Nope sorry it's not Mr. Wells


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM..maybe I made this a little difficult, does anyone want more clues?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Something from ER Edisson then?


----------



## GOLLUM

Hooray it is from ER Eddison!

For bonus points can you name me the book it comes from JP?

You should know HINT HINT...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

The Worm Ouroboros.


----------



## GOLLUM

Correct on both counts...  

Your go...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Identify the author, and the character who mouths these words: 

Let scholars and priests and philosophers ponder over questions of reality and illusion. I know this: if life is an illusion, then I am too an illusion, and being thus, the illusion is real to me. I live, I burn with life, I love, I slay, and I am content.

I've changed a word or three.


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. that's sounds suspiciuosly like character Conan from author Robert E Howard, then again I could be wrong...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Curses, foiled again! So it's your turn again...


----------



## GOLLUM

knivesout said:
			
		

> Curses, foiled again! So it's your turn again...


Well unfortunately you did pick one of my fav classic fantasy authors there friend, I'm surprised you didn't remember.. 

Next time go for someone more obscure... 

OK here's one:

"Once upon a midnight bleak, while I thought, tired and weary"

I've changed a word or three but this one should be right up your alley methinks..


----------



## Culhwch

Edgar Allen Poe, _The Raven_?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Oh that's that Poe fellow moping about in his library with a talking bird, right...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

Culhwch beat me to it!


----------



## GOLLUM

YEP Cullwch strikes again!... 

Your turn mate.


----------



## Culhwch

Strikes for the first time, actually. I could hardly believe there was one I knew...

Okay, let's try:

'There are other worlds; this one is done with me.'

Short and sweet. Nothing changed.


----------



## GOLLUM

HMMM.. actually I know this one, that's a poretty famous qoute you've selected there.

However I'll let someone else have a go as it's sure to go quickly.... 

Let the magic begin....


----------



## Leto

Merlin in Excalibur by John Boorman


----------



## Culhwch

Chaching. Your turn, Leto.


----------



## Leto

"I woo you as a policeman, particularly your adherence to violence as a necessary tool to the job." 
Name the writer and the book/movie. bonus for the character name.


----------



## GOLLUM

How 'bout Capt. Dudley Smith from LA Confidential, the book by James Ellroy.

Any good.....


----------



## Leto

Yep, Dud. 
your turn


----------



## GOLLUM

OK I'm logging off soon, so I'll make this an easy one.... 

Name the film and character who says the following:

"In my experience, there's no such thing as luck."


----------



## Stalker

Obi-Wan Kenobi?


----------



## GOLLUM

Yep your go Stalker.

Night all...


----------



## Stalker

Well, also easy: who usually insisted on the following:

"I declare that *Rome has to* be be destroyed"

Words in bold are altered.


----------



## Leto

_Delenda est Carthago_
Cato the Old (Cato Maior)


----------



## Stalker

The other variation is "_Ceterum censeo Carthage esse delendam_".

You are right, Leto, so, please, come up with your quote.


----------



## Leto

Ok,

"I want to put a ding in the universe."

Easy one.


----------



## GOLLUM

HMM.. wasn't that Steven Jobs of Apple Computer Fame?... 

Anyway I'm off to sleep, so if I'm correct and Leto confirms it someone else have a go.

Bye...


----------



## Leto

It is. 
Either someone step into Gollum's slippers or we wait till his mighty return. 
Anyway Gollum, you'll find your prize cookie (with nothing else than organic and tasty element) in the Lounge fridge.


----------



## Culhwch

Stepping into Gollum's slippers. Eww, squishy....

'The only Valentine's Day cards I get are from my mother. How pathetic is that?'

Not a thing changed....


----------



## GOLLUM

Leto said:
			
		

> It is.
> Either someone step into Gollum's slippers or we wait till his mighty return.
> Anyway Gollum, you'll find your prize cookie (with nothing else than organic and tasty element) in the Lounge fridge.



*OFF TOPIC: *HMMM..that cookie does look good but look here.... *GOLLUM wanders over to fluroescent desk lamp* 

What are these glowing things in my cookie..... 

AHA very clever Leto but the Basement King still rules MUWHAA!!... 

Don't worry about the slippers, just a bit of Vegemite I left there some months back... 

*Back to the topic, * that's an interesting quote Cullwch, reminds me a bit of a cleaning lady in the midday sun..... 

I shall leave this one to greater minds than moi....


----------



## Teir

oh oh! (waves arm franticly in the air) 
spoken by Frank in the Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.......i think


----------



## Culhwch

Teir said:
			
		

> oh oh! (waves arm franticly in the air)
> spoken by Frank in the Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.......i think


 
You really should wait until I call on you to answer, Teir.... But you're spot on. I thought that one may go a bit longer, sadly. Your turn, mate. Flummox us, if you can.


----------



## Teir

Here goes then…

‘They _rot _ on their _slow _ journey down. Nothing will _reach _ the black sand at the bottom of the world but _scum_-covered bones.’

-Book
Italics were changed


----------



## Culhwch

Spot Goes To The Beach?


----------



## Teir

i'm sorry, were you talking to me, i didn't see your hand up....and no, surprisingly enough it is not 'spot goes to the beach'


----------



## Culhwch

Damn. Thought I had it. Has that Spot vibe...

Apologies for not raising my hand. I'll report to detention post-haste.


----------



## Taltos

Google is again your/mine friend 

 Quote should be " They decay on their long journey down. Nothing will hit the black sand at the bottom of the world but algae-covered bones."

 China Mieville "The Scar"


----------



## Teir

yep yep  
*yawn*- oops sorry, stayed up late to start and finish my RE assignment,   
Your turn... G'night


----------



## Taltos

Something easy, again  
"If this _was _a virus, you would be dead now. Fortunately its not. _This Place _is a dangerous place; How's your security?"

Italics is changed text


----------



## Leto

Neal Stephenson - Snow Crash


----------



## Taltos

As I thought, it was too easy  Leto your turn


----------



## Leto

A slighty different take, give me at least 1 variation of the quote "Veni, Vedi, Vici" as used in movies.
(Character using it, title of the movie and exact quote from it)


----------



## Culhwch

Don't know if it's exact, but I'll try:

'We came, we saw, we kicked it's ASS!'

Dr Peter Venkman, aka Bill Murray, Ghostbusters.


----------



## Leto

It's one yes !

Along with "I came, I saw, I broke my hip" by Johnny Bravo in the cartoon of the same name.

your turn.


----------



## Culhwch

Sorry I took so long. Was out of town.

An easy one, but with a couple words changed:

'I think in his heart Gollum is still in love with his Basement.'

This mightn't be 100% accurate, either. So sorry. But 'tis easy, I swear....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

"I think in his heart *Frodo* is still in love with the *Shire*"
Gandalf to Elrond in Rivendale in The Fellowship of the Ring

yes, it was easy, wasn't it?


----------



## Culhwch

Is that the book? 'Cause I was thinking Bilbo to Gandalf in Bag End in the movie of the same name. But I'll give it to you, anyway, WS. Fire away....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

You're probably right - I get them mixed up in my head these days 

Here we go - no words changed.

"I made a new friend today"
"Real or Imaginary?"
"Imaginary"


----------



## Culhwch

Donnie Darko, _non_?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Culhwch said:
			
		

> Donnie Darko, _non_?


 
oui monsieur, tres bien


----------



## Culhwch

Damn. Now I have to think of a quote...


----------



## Culhwch

Okay, how's about....

'Want a twinkie, Genghis Khan?'


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Culhwch said:
			
		

> Okay, how's about....
> 
> 'Want a twinkie, Genghis Khan?'


Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure?


----------



## Culhwch

Cha. Your turn.

(Hmmm, is anyone else seeing a pattern here?)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

ok, here goes - 1 word changed

"*Jim*, I think it's gonna be okay."
"What makes you think that?" 
"Who knows where thoughts come from? They just appear."


----------



## Leto

Empire records


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Leto said:
			
		

> Empire records


 


"Ding, Ding!"
We have a winner (take a cuddly toy)

your go


----------



## Leto

- Men have always hated us. 
- No. They just destroyed the *place* because we were in their way. 
- They'll never rest until they've spoiled the earth. 

One word change, book and animation movie.


----------



## scalem X

gundam wings?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Ah - the classic Watership Down unless I'm mistaken?

"Bright Eyes...burning like fire...."
Praise Frith!

p.s. replaced word is _Warren_ I think


----------



## Leto

It is, your turn. And yes, for evident reason "warren" was changed.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

"What are they doing?"
"They're watching *Toy* *Story*. And they love it!"

2 words in bold, changed


----------



## Taltos

Seems to be from film "gremlins" (1984)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Yup - should read Snow White, not Toy Story

Well done - your turn


----------



## Taltos

nope - I'll let someone else offer a good question. I like searching for answers much more sattisfying


----------



## FelineEyes

Okay, here's a relatively easy one.  Movie.
"Crazy chicken world"


----------



## Leto

Mystery Men ?


----------



## FelineEyes

Yea.  Told ya it was easy.


----------



## Leto

"Pushy Americans, always showing up late for every war. Overpaid, oversexed, and over here."

English movie.


----------



## Teir

Chicken Run?.....


----------



## Leto

Yep. Your turn.


----------



## Teir

huh, what?
*Teir looks up from a disappearing piece of chocolate cake*
oh, right.....

'It would destroy the monster and when that was dead he would be free'

Classic book
two words changed


----------



## Taltos

Oscar Wilde - "the Picture of  Dorian Grey" 

 "It would kill the past, and when that was dead, he would be free."

Someone else should post next question


----------



## ras'matroi

since noone else is going ahead.....   but it might be a taff one.

For three _days_ that company remained. The pool _aquatic plant_ was shared by all, and there was a determined night hunting for _rodent_.

good luck


----------



## Culhwch

Thought I'd russerect this, even though I don't have an answer for the above quote. An easy one to get us back on track...

'Yeah, but when the Pirates of the Carribean breaks down, the pirates don't eat the tourists.'

Not a word changed.


----------



## ras'matroi

the answer was the mark of the cat by andre norton.
sorry for 'stopping' this thread.


----------



## stencyl

Jurassic Park!

Here's one from a famous novel:

"_Felecia_ light of my life, fire of my loins...."

Just one word changed...


----------



## Teir

Is it Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov?


----------



## stencyl

Yep, it sure is.

Your turn.


----------



## Teir

Heres an easy one

We are the music makers, and we are the dreamers of the dreams.


----------



## stencyl

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory?


----------



## Culhwch

Or possibly Arthur William Edgar O'Shaughnessy's _Ode_?


----------



## Teir

Stencyl has got it


----------



## stencyl

Woohoo! I've yet to see the Johnny Depp remake, though. I have heard good things and am going to rent it soon.

Okay, here's one from a movie that I just watched for the first time tonight, but probably should have seen years ago. 

"Of all the gin joints in all the world, she had to walk into mine..."


----------



## Culhwch

Casablanca?


----------



## Teir

Casablanca!
http://home.comcast.net/~gdubya2/bogy2.htm

check out the music!

i have to see that movie one day


----------



## stencyl

You got it Culhwch!  

So many great lines from it, too...


----------



## stencyl

Nice link, Teir! 

Was there a scene where someone didn't have a drink in their hand? There didn't seem to be many without.


----------



## Culhwch

I haven't actually seen the movie either, but's it's such an iconic line it was hard to miss...

Okay, new quote...

'Ohh, for God's sake! He's got an arm off!'


----------



## Teir

Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## Culhwch

Ya. Was just watching it before. Fresh in the mind... Your turn.


----------



## Teir

was it any good?

"Nobody puts Baby in the corner."


----------



## stencyl

Dirty Dancing?


----------



## Culhwch

Teir said:
			
		

> was it any good?


 
Brilliant.

And Dirty Dancing, but alas, Stencyl beat me...


----------



## Teir

Your turn Stencyl........


----------



## stencyl

okay, here's one:

"It's just a flesh wound!"

Actually, from the scene I thought of when I read Culhwch's Shaun of the Dead hint.


----------



## Culhwch

Monty Python's Holy Grail?


----------



## stencyl

Yup. Your turn...


----------



## Culhwch

An easy one.

'Has my heart loved 'till now? Forswear it, sight! For I never saw a true beauty 'till this night.'


----------



## stencyl

Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## Culhwch

Cha. Your turn.


----------



## stencyl

Another easy film one:

He didn't fall? Inconceivable!!!

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Teir

The princess bride?


----------



## stencyl

You got it.

Your turn.


----------



## Teir

here you are

"I refuse to prove that I exist," says God "for proves denies faith and without faith I am nothing".


----------



## stencyl

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?


----------



## Teir

HUZZAH! the floors all yours buddy


----------



## stencyl

From a novel and a film:

"The horror! The horror!


----------



## Culhwch

Joseph Conrad's The Heart of Darkness and Apocalypse Now?


----------



## stencyl

That's it! Your turn...


----------



## Marky Lazer

Edit: Oops, didn't answer to the last page.


----------



## Culhwch

How's about:

_Dog carcass in alley this morning, tire thread on burst stomach. This city is afraid of me. I have seen its true face. _

_The streets are extended gutters and the gutters are full of blood and when the drains finally scab over, all the vermin will drown. _

_The accumulated filth of all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save us!"... _

_... and I'll look down, and whisper "No." _


----------



## Teir

thats a long one 


 Watchmen- Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons


----------



## Culhwch

Yeah, sorry about that. But spot on. Your go.


----------



## Teir

Wasnt complaining t'all, just indulging in my habit to state the obvious  

This one should be easy:
Without followers, evil cannot spread.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Star Trek, Spok said that.

I'm sorry.
- It's OK. 
No, I'm _sorry_.
*- *What? Oh, God, that's rotten!
I'll stop doing them when you stop laughing!
- I'm not laughing!


----------



## Jason_Taverner

shawn of the dead when he farts in the living room and at the end in the cellar


----------



## Marky Lazer

You got to love that movie... your go Jason.


----------

